# Fire Trucks?



## Winter Land Man

Anyone got any photos of their town's fire trucks? I've been into them lately...


----------



## grandview

I'm into hot chicks on fire trucks.


----------



## DrakeSabitch

go to... http://www.firenews.org/listing.html


----------



## Oshkosh

Here is one of Jackson Nh Macks...
We used to borrow it to clean out culverts.lol


----------



## Maine_Train

"Ditto" on Northeast Fire News, and here's another one I like: Central New York Fire Trucks. It used to be just Oneida, Herkimer, and a few other counties, now it's the entire state, even a few from the "Big Apple."

In the late Seventies, I belonged to a couple of departments near Rome and Utica. The CNY site has pics of two or three of the trucks from when I was there.
I left my old dept. here in Maine in 2000, and sometime before that, I picked up one of those "quality used fire apparatus" newspapers, and saw a pumper for sale that had belonged to one of the NY depts. I had been on. I had driven it for training one night, the first time I ever drove a vehicle with a diesel engine and air brakes.
Kind of a shocker to see it retired, when I was still doing the same stuff as I did twenty-something years before.


----------



## mike6256

Here is a few of mine. ussmileyflag


----------



## DrakeSabitch

mike6256;1463620 said:


> Here is a few of mine. ussmileyflag


Hey mike6256, do you by chance go to the spring melt fire show at the Ag Hall in allentown?


----------



## BossPlow2010

mike6256;1463620 said:


> Here is a few of mine. ussmileyflag


Do you draft often? Because I noticed the suction hose on the front, ours is an 5" supply line with a stortz. If we draft, we pull along side the water supply:
The aerial in the first pic, is that 75 or 100'

And to the OP, would you like to see a specific truck, 
Eg. Rescue, aerial, haz mat, pumper, tech rescue, or just anything?


----------



## basher

Easier if you go to the site

http://www.hockessin19.com/gallery/index


----------



## fordtruck661

Here are pictures of the trucks in my town. The 2010 Pierce Velocity is the truck at my station!Thumbs Up http://burlingtonvfd.com/apparatus


----------



## mike6256

DrakeSa*****;1463637 said:


> Hey mike6256, do you by chance go to the spring melt fire show at the Ag Hall in allentown?


Yes, I have been there a few times. We had a table there a few years back to get rid of a bunch of STUFF. It is not a real big event, mostly older things. If you have something specific you are looking for it may be there. I would not go our of my way to go.


----------



## mike6256

BossPlow2010;1463696 said:


> Do you draft often? Because I noticed the suction hose on the front, ours is an 5" supply line with a stortz. If we draft, we pull along side the water supply:
> The aerial in the first pic, is that 75 or 100'


We draft 95% of the time. We have only 8 hydrants in our first due area. The engine is 1000 gallons and the tanker is 3000. We place the fold a tank in front of the engine, swing in the suction and go to work.
That is a E-One 105' aerial.


----------



## DrakeSabitch

Nice, just curious, i have been going the last 3 years and will be going this year as well. Its a fun show, a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## Grotonems5

Here are ours, Groton, VT

Engine 1 is a 2001 Fort Garry Freightliner

Tanker 1 is a 1990 Ford L8000

Old E-1 is a 1954 Chevy 4400


----------



## blazer_kid

Love the Duce.

Here is ours

http://www.campbellsportfire.com/Apparatus.htm


----------



## CHasselberger

Here are some shots of my former department. The first is a 1993 Seagrave/FWD/Baker 95' AerialScope. The second is a 2009/10 Pierce Arrow XT 500/1500. The third is a 1992 Seagrave 750/1500.


----------



## GMD1984

here is my tanker be for it got delivered


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

Here's a few of my departments rigs. First is our engine 1991 fmc with 1500 gpm pump 1000 gal. tank, second is our tanker which is a mid 90's ford and holds 2000 gal. thirds is our 1993 e-one quint. has 75' ladder, had our aerial inspection done today so we cleaned it up after and did a couple minor repairs to it. we have 3 other trucks not pictured, can be seen on cnyfiretrucks.com go to herkimer county, then to dolgeville.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

CHasselberger;1463877 said:


> Here are some shots of my former department. The first is a 1993 Seagrave/FWD/Baker 95' AerialScope. The second is a 2009/10 Pierce Arrow XT 500/1500. The third is a 1992 Seagrave 750/1500.


that pierce is beautiful, wish we could get one. were currently doing specs through e-one for a new heavy rescue, would much rather it be a pierce.


----------



## CHasselberger

My current department. Clinton VFD. First up is Truck 25 a 1992 PemFab with 100ft LTI ladder. Purchased from the Berwyn Heights VFD. Second is Eng 251 a 2007 Pierce Dash 500/2000 2-stage 1000ft 5". Eng 255 a 1999 Pierce Dash 500/2250 single stage 1000ft 5". Water Supply 25 a 1986 Pierce Lance 500/2000 single stage 2000ft 5". 1976 Kenworth retired water supply unit.


----------



## CHasselberger

One of my part time jobs is with the NHRAs Safety Safari. We use F-350-450s with 80 gallon foam tanks fired by nitrogen. We also have a Hurst spreader and cutter on each truck. The third pic is of one of our old GMC trucks.


----------



## Maine_Train

basher;1463756 said:


> Easier if you go to the site
> 
> [hockessin19]


And check the Gallery page for some classic apparatus pics. 

They used to love those Autocars, didn't they? I remember reading about one of those years ago. If I remember correctly, it had a 1500 GPM pump, derated to 750 GPM so they could get a good flow even with a really long draft. Seems to me it had a semi-cab, possibly the 192 with the "plain" Beacon Ray and the two chrome siren speakers on it.
One of the other rigs on that page of photos looks like a "military body" Power Wagon, but I can't quite see if it says "DODGE" on the front. I don't think I've ever seen one with a semi-cab before.
Some of those older trucks could be kinda chilly to ride in during the winter.


----------



## BossPlow2010

This is a Pump & Roll (for those that aren't FF's, you can pump water and drive at the same time, works great for HAZ MAT situations such as a chemical company, or airplane fire. 








This one above, is a demo unit on an F550 chassis, 500 gallon tank and the monitor on the front is R/C.








Final one is the same as pic 1 but on an larger scale.








This is a HAZ MAT truck, carries, things like, sensors for gas, air concentration readers, portable showers, Decon equipment, absorb all, diking equipment, etc.


----------



## RJ lindblom

An 05 Freightliner with a C12 cat engine.









The old tender. It was sold last spring. Great truck it was a 91 White with a 3406 Cat at 425 HP and an automatic. Was a great truck.


----------



## William B.

Here is my dept facebook page. It doesn't have all the trucks listed on it yet. Does show some pics from a couple big fires we had last year.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/496168600095/

Also here is a link to a thread from here that was started few years ago

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43307


----------



## Willman940

Chad your not Running with 7's anymore?? 

Duel mars lights....awesome.


----------



## CHasselberger

Nah, had alot of drama and internal fighting and clicks that I got tired of. I wanted to stay for another year and a half to get my life membership but when they voted in a guy that can't ride and thinks his **** doesn't stink. I'm still a Riverdale guy at heart but had to move on.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Found this on the net*

Found this on the net... sweet truck.. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## oshkosh619

This is my town's (Sterling, MA) newest acquisition, delivered in Nov. 2010, a 2010 Seagrave Marauder II, 2000 gpm pump, 1500 gal. tank, 25 gal. foam tank.

The light on the front of the truck (and seen in several of the photos on the previous page) is a* Roto-Ray*, very common down south, but not so prevalent here in New England (although they are catching on). The company is owned and operated by my uncle, a retired Fairfax County Fire/Rescue career lieutenant. He makes each light himself by hand.


----------



## Maine_Train

oshkosh619;1464118 said:


> This is my town's (Sterling, MA) newest acquisition, delivered in Nov. 2010, a 2010 Seagrave Marauder II, 2000 gpm pump, 1500 gal. tank, 25 gal. foam tank.


Wow! Nice!

I hope one of my siblings still has my Dad's 8mm movies from the early-Sixties musters in Bolton (and Berlin, I think), where Sterling was one of the towns that participated. If I can ever get those onto DVD, I bet they'd make an interesting "Blast From the Past."


----------



## mercer_me

Grotonems5;1463841 said:


> Here are ours, Groton, VT
> 
> Engine 1 is a 2001 Fort Garry Freightliner
> 
> Tanker 1 is a 1990 Ford L8000
> 
> Old E-1 is a 1954 Chevy 4400


That Ford L8000 is a nice looking truck.


----------



## Maine_Train

RJ lindblom;1463929 said:


> The old tender. It was sold last spring. Great truck it was a 91 White with a 3406 Cat at 425 HP and an automatic. Was a great truck.


Looks pretty good. Was that built in-house? How big was the tank, and did it have a dump valve in back? What is the rig on the front bumper? Almost looks like Storz valves, but I can't tell from that pic.


----------



## YardMedic

William B.;1463936 said:


> Also here is a link to a thread from here that was started few years ago
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43307


Thumbs Up

Keep it up guys!

~Kevin


----------



## Green Grass

our 2009 Sterling


----------



## oshkosh619

Maine_Train;1464267 said:


> Wow! Nice!
> 
> I hope one of my siblings still has my Dad's 8mm movies from the early-Sixties musters in Bolton (and Berlin, I think), where Sterling was one of the towns that participated. If I can ever get those onto DVD, I bet they'd make an interesting "Blast From the Past."


I _KNOW_ those would be popular to firefiighters in Sterling as well as Bolton! I've worked for the Town of Bolton for 29 years now, know alot of the guys on the department and used to live next door to the fire station in a house owned by a recently retired Deputy Chief. After having the history of the department drilled into my head by him, I can probably tell you what apparatus were on the roster at the time of your dads movies and depending on the year, which station they were in (the old wood-frame building now used by the DPW to store misc. equipment, or the current brick station, built in the early 60's and renovated between 2009-2010 along with the addition of a 10,000 sq. ft. police station added to it).


----------



## Green Grass

2008 tender 11. It now has a diamond plate tool box between the cab and the tank.


----------



## yard5864

Our 2 engines:








(Left)- 2006 Pierce Enforcer, 2000 GPM pump, 750 gallons of water and Husky foam system.
(Right)- 2010 Pierce Arrow XT, 2000 GPM pump, 750 gallons of water, Husky foam system.

Our other rigs can be found here:

http://www.village.sussex.wi.us/FireDepartment.php#FireHome


----------



## sno commander

my dept. trucks are here www.woodburyfd.org


----------



## RJ lindblom

Maine_Train;1464324 said:


> Looks pretty good. Was that built in-house? How big was the tank, and did it have a dump valve in back? What is the rig on the front bumper? Almost looks like Storz valves, but I can't tell from that pic.


It had a dump valve on the back of the tank. It was 4,000 gallons. On the front are spray nozzles. If on a grass fire you could pump and roll and lay down a line of water.

That was taken on a grass fire. I backed in and was filling smaller grass trucks. We since sold that truck.


----------



## Maine_Train

oshkosh619;1464372 said:


> I _KNOW_ those would be popular to firefiighters in Sterling as well as Bolton!


I'll see what I can come up with.



> I've worked for the Town of Bolton for 29 years now, know alot of the guys on the department and used to live next door to the fire station in a house owned by a recently retired Deputy Chief.


I think at least one of the Babcock boys, maybe Harold, was in my parents' class at Hudson High School. I seem to recall Roger Babcock being the deputy chief back in those days. We'd also see him now and then at the paint store out on Rt. 62.
I remember the old wood-framed station, and the old red Mack pumper with a really odd-looking beacon on the cab roof, plus the two "Quickstep" units, painted white, with John Bean high-pressure fog guns on them. Those were the days when a booster line would probably handle a room-and-contents fire, especially if it was an HPF line.
I also seem to recall Bolton having the Cairns *aluminum* helmets in those days.


----------



## Maine_Train

RJ lindblom;1464408 said:


> On the front are spray nozzles. If on a grass fire you could pump and roll and lay down a line of water.


Okay, thanks, I wondered if that might be some kind of bumper-nozzle setup, but the ends looked different than any I'd seen before.


----------



## ryde307

Here is a link to ours. Heading there right now actually as I am the duty officer today.
http://www.excelsiorfire.org/apparatus.html


----------



## oshkosh619

Maine_Train;1464490 said:


> I'll see what I can come up with.
> 
> I think at least one of the Babcock boys, maybe Harold, was in my parents' class at Hudson High School. I seem to recall Roger Babcock being the deputy chief back in those days. We'd also see him now and then at the paint store out on Rt. 62.
> I remember the old wood-framed station, and the old red Mack pumper with a really odd-looking beacon on the cab roof, plus the two "Quickstep" units, painted white, with John Bean high-pressure fog guns on them. Those were the days when a booster line would probably handle a room-and-contents fire, especially if it was an HPF line.
> I also seem to recall Bolton having the Cairns *aluminum* helmets in those days.


I never met Roger, but had the pleasure of knowing Harold (aka "Babby") for 27 years. Sadly, he passed in February 2010. He was a reallygreat guy and could entertain you for hours with stories from the past. His son-in-law was on the department for years too.

When I came to the town in 1983, they still had two of the old GMCs on the roster as reserves, the "Quickstep II" (I think a 1953 GMC) and a smaller truck (maybe a 51?). The rest of the roster were all Macks ('68 R-Model, '75 MB, '81 R-Model), of which only the '81 remains in service.

They now operate a '95 Pierce Saber (E1), '04 American LaFrance Metropolitan (E2), '07 Freightliner/V-Tech (E3), '86 International/Middlesex (E4), '81 Mack/Moody (E5) and '58 American LaFrance muster truck (E7).

I got the opportunity to see the "Baby Mack" (the little red post-war truck) at the 250th Celebration in 1988. The private owner brought it down for the festivities.


----------



## ch973934

I'm a full-time Firefighter/ Paramedic in Westfield, MA. I don't want to have any copyright infringements so if you go to firenews.org's department listing and go to the W's page in Mass you can see most of our department's apparatus. Best job in the world and couldn't imagine doing anything else!

Stay safe everyone, 
Connor


----------



## Maine_Train

oshkosh619;1464865 said:


> When I came to the town in 1983, they still had two of the old GMCs on the roster as reserves, the "Quickstep II" (I think a 1953 GMC) and a smaller truck (maybe a 51?).


Oh, yeah. Now that you mention it, I think they were GMCs. The original one had "Quickstep I" on the cowl. I don't know if they were the only units painted white then.
Did the '58 ALF come from somewhere else, or was it originally Bolton's? I thought they had all "commercial-chassis" units in those days.



> I got the opportunity to see the "Baby Mack" (the little red post-war truck) at the 250th Celebration in 1988. The private owner brought it down for the festivities.


I'll bet that's the one I'm thinking of, the 1945 mentioned in "Past Apparatus" on NE FireNews. If it has a beacon that looks kinda like a covered soup bowl, that's the one. 

I just occurred to me, there's a former deputy chief up in Amesbury who might have a slide of at least one of those white Bean trucks.


----------



## fordtruck661

ryde307;1464793 said:


> Here is a link to ours. Heading there right now actually as I am the duty officer today.
> http://www.excelsiorfire.org/apparatus.html


You guys have a hovercraft  Thats freaking sick!! I want one for my Department!!


----------



## Green Grass

fordtruck661;1465039 said:


> You guys have a hovercraft  Thats freaking sick!! I want one for my Department!!


The majority of there area is surround by a lake where people like to fall in.


----------



## ch973934

fordtruck661;1465039 said:


> You guys have a hovercraft  Thats freaking sick!! I want one for my Department!!


We have one too, doesn't work well for rescue though, can't get over the sides, and that's if and when it runs haha...


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1465053 said:


> The majority of there area is surround by a lake where people like to fall in.


This is true. We do have a hovercraft. Not as cool as you would think. It has had alot of issues and headaches. But at certain times of the year its the only thing to use and when it works its great.


----------



## Florida08

So I've seen a few of the trucks have what appear to be an area to stand? for a back seat? Is that what it is or what is the purpose of it?


----------



## fordtruck661

Florida08;1465261 said:


> So I've seen a few of the trucks have what appear to be an area to stand? for a back seat? Is that what it is or what is the purpose of it?


If you are talking about the picture that Green Grass posted on page 2 that cover is for the pump operator so he does not have to stand in the cold or rain.


----------



## Florida08

fordtruck661;1465286 said:


> If you are talking about the picture that Green Grass posted on page 2 that cover is for the pump operator so he does not have to stand in the cold or rain.


Nope talking about the Freighliner on page 1. It just looks different. Every truck near me is just a box up front nothing jumping up or extruding like that.


----------



## CHasselberger

Florida08, that area is for the crew to ride in. Some departments have "raised roofs" for crew comfort, rehab, or a mini command post. Others have the pump controls inside to keep the chauffeur out of the elements, and out of the street.


----------



## oshkosh619

Maine_Train;1465004 said:


> Oh, yeah. Now that you mention it, I think they were GMCs. The original one had "Quickstep I" on the cowl. I don't know if they were the only units painted white then.
> Did the '58 ALF come from somewhere else, or was it originally Bolton's? I thought they had all "commercial-chassis" units in those days.
> 
> I'll bet that's the one I'm thinking of, the 1945 mentioned in "Past Apparatus" on NE FireNews. If it has a beacon that looks kinda like a covered soup bowl, that's the one.
> 
> I just occurred to me, there's a former deputy chief up in Amesbury who might have a slide of at least one of those white Bean trucks.


I think the '51 GMC was the first white truck they had. They had the '53 GMC "Quckstep II" and also a '58 10-wheel GMC tanker. They would've had the "Baby Mack" in the early 60's too, the last red truck before the switch to white. I believe it was replaced by the '68 Mack R-Model. You are thinking of the right truck.... the "Baby Mack" had one of those unique bowl-shaped warning lights on the roof, as did the "Quickstep II".

The '58 LaFrance 800 muster truck was bought from a private collector in the late 80's in the western part of Mass. Unfortunately, I can't recall where it originally served. I was one of the group of people that went out to pick it up one cold winter day. I followed behind the open-cab pumper on the Mass 'Pike and we'd stop every so often to swap drivers on the truck so no one would freeze on the long trip back to Bolton. As I recall, 50 mph was it's top speed.


----------



## Maine_Train

oshkosh619;1465327 said:


> The '58 LaFrance 800 muster truck was bought from a private collector in the late 80's in the western part of Mass. Unfortunately, I can't recall where it originally served. I was one of the group of people that went out to pick it up one cold winter day. I followed behind the open-cab pumper on the Mass 'Pike and we'd stop every so often to swap drivers on the truck so no one would freeze on the long trip back to Bolton. As I recall, 50 mph was it's top speed.


----------



## Mabepossibly

ryde307;1465110 said:


> This is true. We do have a hovercraft. Not as cool as you would think. It has had alot of issues and headaches. But at certain times of the year its the only thing to use and when it works its great.


Fan boats are the way to go for ice rescue. An aluminum belly and a sbc are fairly esy for most vfds to keep in repair.

Im a vol emt, we have a 2010 e450 Wheeled Coach that I love and a 97 FL60 McCoy Miller that is garbage. Neither is all that interesting to look at. Im pushing to replace the Freightliner wuth a F450 4x4.


----------



## I HATE RUST

these are are trucks there all in great shape I just wish we had a few more people to ride them :laughing:


----------



## man4054

Here are photos from my collection. Im a fire apparatus photgrapher in New Jersey

First one is from Brick Twp/Laurelton

Second is from Ridgefield Park

Third is from Manasquan


----------



## Willman940

I HATE RUST;1465412 said:


> these are are trucks there all in great shape I just wish we had a few more people to ride them :laughing:


Beachin' Mickey D's with the Volley Trolley!

is there now running board under the officer's side pump panel on the engine?


----------



## I HATE RUST

Willman940;1465591 said:


> Beachin' Mickey D's with the Volley Trolley!
> 
> is there now running board under the officer's side pump panel on the engine?


ha yea took it out on a rock wall pulling in to a driveway it took two weeks to get it replaced


----------



## BossPlow2010

man4054;1465505 said:


> Here are photos from my collection. Im a fire apparatus photgrapher in New Jersey
> 
> First one is from Brick Twp/Laurelton
> 
> Second is from Ridgefield Park
> 
> Third is from Manasquan


The last two aren't legal since 1986 or 1987 according to NFPA 1500 I believe. So if those depts buy new trucks, they'll be closed cabs


----------



## ch973934

On my first day of my tour tomorrow, I'll get some pics on the phone..


----------



## leftynetter23

Sanborn Fire Co. Sanborn NY
1. Engine 1 1992 Simon Duplex by Marion (Primary attack truck. 1000gal)
2. Engine 2 1982 Simon Duplex by Young (Has reel on back with 5' line. Drops portable hydrant at engine 1 or truck 8 and hits hydrant on all fires. We emphasize fire to water.)
3. Rescue 5 2007 ALF Heavy Rescue (Very similar to Buffalo Fire Rescue 1. Has amkus rescue tools as well as full paratech system. Our declared FAST/RIT truck.)
4. Tanker 6 2007 Peterbuilt by US Tanker (3500 gal. My personal favorite)
5. Truck 8 1990 Simon Duplex 100' LTI Platform (Bought in 2011 from next county over. Pristine condition. Sorry for unupdated pics of the ladder it has been lettered in our name just havent gotten any pictures.)

Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Kwagman

All of my FD's apparatus are shown in this video (Taken at our little league parade)....






Apparatus:
Car 2421: 2007 Ford Crown Victoria
Car 2422: 2006 Chevrolet Tahoe
Car 2423: 2006 Chevrolet Tahoe
Car 2424: 2008 Ford Escape Hybrid
Engine 191:1994 Pierce Lance Rescue Pumper (1500/750)
Engine 192: 2006 Seagrave Marauder II Pumper (1500/500)
Engine 193: 1987 Sutphen Pumper (1500/500)
Ladder 25: 2007 Seagrave Commander II 100' Rearmount Aerial
Ladder 26: 2001 Seagrave Commander II 100' Rearmount Aerial
Utility 39: 1989 International/Saulsbury
Utility 49: 2006 Chevrolet Silverado 2500 4x4

Here are some shots....

*E192*









*Ladder 25*









*Engine 191*









*Utility 39 *


----------



## ColumbiaLand

www.ccnyfireapparatus.net, Great Site


----------



## Kwagman

http://www.x635photos.com/

http://unyquefiretrucks.com/index.html.html

http://www.capecodfd.com/PAGES Frame/Frame 1 - Home Welcome.htm

http://firenews.org/

http://www.cnyfiretrucks.com/gallery/index.php

http://www.ericsfirepics.com/

http://10-75.net/

http://public.fotki.com/lfd171/

http://5280fire.com/


----------



## mercer_me

I HATE RUST;1465412 said:


> these are are trucks there all in great shape I just wish we had a few more people to ride them :laughing:


That's a pretty sharp looking Top Kick.


----------



## bleedorange

http://alexisfire.com


----------



## mercer_me

I found this picture online. I have never scene a L9000 crew cab before.


----------



## Dan85

Few trucks I've come across in the past

Yorkville, NY


----------



## Dan85

Snyder & Main-Transit



















Buffalo Fire Department

Edward Cotter Fire Boat


----------



## Dan85




----------



## man4054

BoxAlarmProductions.com is a great site


----------



## Willman940

mercer_me;1466331 said:


> I found this picture online. I have never scene a L9000 crew cab before.


Thats Hopkins Engine 2 currently for sale. I live about 4 miles from the station. That cab is very common infact at one time the majority of the Minneapolis metro area was running L9000 crew cabs with General Safety body's like that.

I have a bunch of pictures I'll try and grab some later on this weekend.


----------



## Florida08

http://www.cincyfireapparatus.com/hamiltoncounty_usar.html

Hamilton County Search and Rescue


----------



## RJ lindblom

Maine_Train;1464514 said:


> Okay, thanks, I wondered if that might be some kind of bumper-nozzle setup, but the ends looked different than any I'd seen before.


That sort of setup is kinda like that on the water trucks for dust control.

We have a IH 4700 (I think) and an old M35A that have remote controlled nozzles on the front. You can with one person lay down nice wet line on a grass fire. Pump and roll.


----------



## leftynetter23

Great pics dan. Gotta love buffalo fire!


----------



## YardMedic

Hey folks! I have raffle tickets for our Local 1153 Laconia Professional Firefighter's Helmet Raffle (N5A with Bourkes). The Helmet Raffle has started and tickets are on sale. Tickets are $5 apiece or 5 tickets for $20!!!! If you would like tickets contact me here, contact us through Facebook or e-mail us at [email protected] and we will do our best to get tickets to you. The drawing will be April 28th at 11am at T-Bones/Cactus Jacks in Laconia. You do not need to be present to win!

The helmet on hand is a Medium black N5A. If the winner wishes to have a different size/color we can accommodate that!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnm...87150121.21841.100003480923259&type=1&theater

Thank you!!

Kevin


----------



## BossPlow2010

mercer_me;1466331 said:


> I found this picture online. I have never scene a L9000 crew cab before.


that is a Snorkel, used for getting above buildings and putting out a fire.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Florida08;1466449 said:


> http://www.cincyfireapparatus.com/hamiltoncounty_usar.html
> 
> Hamilton County Search and Rescue


are you USAR?


----------



## 04f250fisher

1992 seagrave 100ft low profile straight stick. 1999 KME 1500gpm 750 water tank. and a 2003 KME rescue.


----------



## JeepTJ00

Here is my ride when my pager goes off... 2011 pierce 100' stick, and my old ride, 1983 maxim 85 foot stick. and our Rescue Truck

Bob
Ladder 1/Rescue 1
Holliston Fire Dept


----------



## leftynetter23

Link to the other old thread:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111603&highlight=fire+truck


----------



## BossPlow2010

JeepTJ00;1467402 said:


> Here is my ride when my pager goes off... 2011 pierce 100' stick, and my old ride, 1983 maxim 85 foot stick. and our Rescue Truck
> 
> Bob
> Ladder 1/Rescue 1
> Holliston Fire Dept


I love mid mount aerials, too bad ours is a rear mount.


----------



## William B.

Here are a couple pics I took today of our newest additions to my dept.
First is the gator with a skid unit on it.









Next is out 2010 1ton Chevy. This is our first out brush truck. Has a 250gal (IIRC) water tank on it. We had a local fab guy build the basket on the back of this one and our second brush truck also.


----------



## William B.

3rd is the latest truck we got. We got this right before Christmas. Its a 2000 KME heavy rescue that use to belong to the Carmel,Indiana FD. It has a 6 man cab, cascade system 25KW gen set,PTO high pressure pump for the 4 on board hydraulic reels on the rear and a 10,000 watt light tower on top along with the coffin boxes. We just got done have all the emergency lighting upgraded to LED.


















Because of this truck having the high pressure hydraulic system we had to update our rescue tools. The tools on our old truck were low pressure. We upgraded to new Genesis tools. We got spreaders, cutters, an omni tool, single stage ram, and a tool for cutting steering wheels, pedals etc. Also we got a portable power unit incase we have the 150ft reels aren't long enough on the back of the truck.

















Ill try and get some better pics of the rest of our equipment. We just got the ok to get a new tanker to replace our old 1800gal tanker. Looking to upgrade to something in the 2500 to 3000 gal range with a 500-750gpm PTO pump.


----------



## BossPlow2010

We just got new jaws this year and cutters, they're battery powered.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow2010;1467687 said:


> We just got new jaws this year and cutters, they're battery powered.


How are they??


----------



## Florida08

BossPlow2010;1466838 said:


> are you USAR?


Nope. Just found the page. I live in Cinci and it has almost all of the stations in the area listed with pictures if you dig a little.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Green Grass;1467852 said:


> How are they??


They're good! Much lighter and run on lithium ion I believe. They were purchased through grant money and we have a couple spare batteries on chargers. We get all of 5 mva's a year so they don't get much use in that but the jaws are good for steel doors that the saw cant cut or whatever. The best part, is you can pick it up with one hand and it's evenly ballanced, here's a link to what we have, it's on pg 2 although we have 2 cutters, one is a mini or a smaller one. 
http://www.thetarheel.com/download.pdf


----------



## Kwagman

Here are some others....

Stratton Mountain FD
125E1 - 1979 Mack R/Pierce 1250/1000 
125E2 - 1994 Ford LS8000/Pierce 1250/1000
125T1 - 2010 Pierce Arrow MUX 1500/200/100'
125U1 - 2003 Ford F-550


----------



## Kwagman

West Tisbury, MA FD









Village of Mamaroneck FD


----------



## crazy88

Heres a gallery of some Police & Fire Dept. dump trucks

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakeley/galleries/72157629208241274/

Hotshot vehicles
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/discuss/72157626549850077/

state forestry dozers
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/discuss/72157626782634596/

federal dozers, helitack, tenders
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/discuss/72157626674943630/


----------



## Kwagman

Kent FD (Kent, NY)


----------



## Kwagman

Bedford Village FD

Car 2041: 2002 Chevy Pickup
Car 2402: 2009 Chevy Tahoe
Car 2403: 2003 Chevy Tahoe
Engine 108: 2000 Mack/Gowans Knight 1750/350
Enging 109: 2004 Seagrave 2000/1000
Engine 110: 1987 Seagrave 1250/750
Resuce 44: 1992 Ford/Gowans Knight
Mini Attack 7: 1985 GMC/Rescue Services 220/500
Ambulance 52-B-1: 2007 Ford E-450/PL Custom


----------



## Kwagman

Harrison FD

Car 2161: 2008 Chevy Tahoe/TCD
Car 2162: 2011 Chevy Tahoe
Car 2163: 2008 Ford Expedition
Engine 13: 2008 Seagrave 1500/500
Engine 12: 1999/2008 Seagrave 1500/500
Engine 10: 2005 Seagrave 2000/750
Lower Ladder 24: 1995 Sutphen 95ft.
Resuce 19: 1997 Ford/Robinson 
Utility 20: 2005 Chevy Silverado Pickup
Fire Marshal 16: 2006 Ford Pickup


----------



## Kwagman

Purchase FD

Car 2411: 2009 Chevy Tahoe
Car 2412: 2011 Chevy Tahoe
Engine 238: 2007 Seagrave 2000/750
Engine 239: 1979/1990 Seagrave 1500/750
Engine 240: 2003 Seagrave 1500/1000
Tower Ladder 53: 2000 Seagrave Apollo 1500/150/105ft. 
Resuce 30: 2004 Seagrave Resuce 
Utility 10: 2010 Chevy
Utility 101: 2004 Chevy Suburban


----------



## mercer_me

Kwagman;1468208 said:


> 125E2 - 1994 Ford LS9000/Pierce 1250/1000


I love Ford L series trucks but, I do not like the looks of the LS 9000.


----------



## Kwagman

Bedford Hills FD

Car 2031: 2007 Chevy Suburban
Car 2032: 2009 Chevy Suburban
Car 2033: 2003 Ford F-250 Pickup Truck
Engine 198: 1997 Pierce Lance 1750/750
Engine 199: 2011 Seagrave 2000/750
Tower Ladder 57: 2000 Seagrave/Aerialscope 95ft. 
Tanker 5: 2004 Seagrave 2000/2700 
Rescue 10: 1995 International/PL Custom 
Mini Attack 9: 1989/2004 International/Saulsbury/Gowans Knight
Utility 6: 2003 Ford F-250 Pickup Truck


----------



## Kwagman

Mamaroneck Town FD

Car 2231: 2010 Chevy Tahoe
Car 2232: 2008 Chevy Tahoe
Car 2233: 2006 Chevy Tahoe
Engine 51: 2007 KME Predator 1500/750
Engine 37: 2011 KME Predator 1500/650
Engine 36: 1991 Sutphen 1250/500
Ladder 19: 1998 Seagrave 100ft.
Rescue 6: 2011 Spartan/Hackney
Utility 56: 2004 Ford Explorer



































[


----------



## Kwagman

Actually just came back from a Fire call...

Saratoga Springs Fire Department (All Paid)

Engine 551
Engine 552
Engine 561
Engine 562
Ladder 563
Ladder 553
Rescue 565
Hazmat 1
Ambulance 5551
Ambulance 5552 
Mulit 556


----------



## Green Grass

http://www.herorush.com/2012/obstacle-teases-are-coming/


----------



## Green Grass

William B.;1467681 said:


> Ill try and get some better pics of the rest of our equipment. We just got the ok to get a new tanker to replace our old 1800gal tanker. Looking to upgrade to something in the 2500 to 3000 gal range with a 500-750gpm PTO pump.


Check out Midwest fire out of MN They do some really nice tenders with or with out pumps.


----------



## William B.

Green Grass;1469094 said:


> Check out Midwest fire out of MN They do some really nice tenders with or with out pumps.


One of the neighboring depts has a nice 3000 gal pumper tanker from them. I'd like to have one from them as well but I don't think we can swing one that new.

We'd love to have the 5th one down on this page. Right paint scheme and everything but that's probably a 180K-200K dollar truck to.
http://www.midwestfire.com/recent-deliveries/delivered-trucks.php

We were looking at one from Osco Tank in Illinois but I received an email saying the one we were looking at sold we are kinda back to square 1. There just isn't anything good out there used that is a few years old. If it is they either want alot or it goes really quick.


----------



## Willman940

Will, let me know what your looking for I tend to browse the used fire trucks a fair amount.


----------



## fordtruck661

Kwagman;1468208 said:


>


Im loving this Tower my dept. needs to get one know!! lol That is a great looking truckThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

William B.;1469128 said:


> One of the neighboring depts has a nice 3000 gal pumper tanker from them. I'd like to have one from them as well but I don't think we can swing one that new.
> 
> We'd love to have the 5th one down on this page. Right paint scheme and everything but that's probably a 180K-200K dollar truck to.
> http://www.midwestfire.com/recent-deliveries/delivered-trucks.php
> 
> We were looking at one from Osco Tank in Illinois but I received an email saying the one we were looking at sold we are kinda back to square 1. There just isn't anything good out there used that is a few years old. If it is they either want alot or it goes really quick.


Give them a call and talk to them i know they had some really good deals and financing like 2% interest. Or they may know who is looking at new ones with an old one to get rid of.


----------



## VOGLERny

My dads new POV Cheif F-350 6.4L Powerstroke... Getting Decaled this weekend


----------



## William B.

I'm probably going to jinx us but has anyone else been rather slow this year with calls? Seems like the whole county has been.


----------



## VOGLERny

William B.;1477004 said:


> I'm probably going to jinx us but has anyone else been rather slow this year with calls? Seems like the whole county has been.


Slow??.. Fires seem to just keep getting bigger here. We just had the biggest fire in the history of our county a few weeks ago.

http://hudsonvalley.ynn.com/content/top_stories/580594/fire-at-grandview-palace-condominiums/


----------



## Green Grass

VOGLERny;1477011 said:


> Slow??.. Fires seem to just keep getting bigger here. We just had the biggest fire in the history of our county a few weeks ago.
> 
> http://hudsonvalley.ynn.com/content/top_stories/580594/fire-at-grandview-palace-condominiums/


 We where really busy at the beginning of the year but now it's been slow for about a month.


----------



## bigc1301

Dive unit 13


----------



## bigc1301

Engine 131
Engine Tanker 133
Engine 132 Retired
Engine 134
Brush 135


----------



## bigc1301

Brush 136
Duty 13
Dive Unit 13 and Boat 13-1
Utility 13 and Boat 13
Utility 13 with plow


----------



## NoFearDeere

Freeport Rural FPD, Illinois

#3162 F550 Brush Truck

#1-B-13 Paramedic Ambulance

#3101, 3171, & 1B13 together at Station #1


----------



## countryboy1365

Afew from my former station








1301- Incident command truck









Engine 1311 1994 Freightliner/4 guys








Tanker 1321 Mack/KME 3000 Gal tanker








Attack 1371 1984 Chevy Pierce mini pumper

www.lowermilfordfire.org


----------



## VOGLERny

Our Companys trucks. Just got a new tanker last year but i only have a pic of the old one


----------



## Dan85

Can't find any plows, so this is the next best thing! Here's a few shots of the trucks from Sanborn


----------



## Dan85




----------



## RJ lindblom

countryboy1365;1479428 said:


> Afew from my former station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1301- Incident command truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine 1311 1994 Freightliner/4 guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanker 1321 Mack/KME 3000 Gal tanker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attack 1371 1984 Chevy Pierce mini pumper
> 
> www.lowermilfordfire.org


See where mini pumpers are making a comeback? What was once old is now new again.

As dry as it was here, we didn't get in on many fires... A good thing IMO.


----------



## plowman4life

we need some color change here to many red trucks. lol

ENGINE 1









ENGINE 6









ENGINE 3









RESCUE 5









The top picture was professionally taken BTW


----------



## BossPlow2010

Do you draft often?


----------



## plowman4life

yes we do. only have 2 hydrants in the entire town 46.5 sq mi.


----------



## killercom

My firehouses Heavy Rescue, full walk through and everything but the kitchen sink


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Thanks Killer!!*

I recognize that rig!!! A big thank you again from Massapequa, for all you guys did for us during the Sandy nightmare! Seeing that truck cruise around our district was pretty cool! We are recovering nicely down here. Looking forward to some snow for sure. ussmileyflag


----------



## blueline38

*Fire trucks*

Ringgold Fire Co., Pulaski, NY


----------



## killercom

E-MAN NY;1527365 said:


> I recognize that rig!!! A big thank you again from Massapequa, for all you guys did for us during the Sandy nightmare! Seeing that truck cruise around our district was pretty cool! We are recovering nicely down here. Looking forward to some snow for sure. ussmileyflag


I know the guys that went down were more than happy to help out, I unfortunately couldn't make it out because of work. Glad to see your towns getting back on its feet!

-Shane


----------



## jhall22guitar

Kwagman;1468208 said:


> Here are some others....
> 
> Stratton Mountain FD
> 125E1 - 1979 Mack R/Pierce 1250/1000
> 125E2 - 1994 Ford LS8000/Pierce 1250/1000
> 125T1 - 2010 Pierce Arrow MUX 1500/200/100'
> 125U1 - 2003 Ford F-550


I work for Stratton, I heard you guys have lost a truck once or twice in the past year? Any story behind it?


----------



## BossPlow2010

blueline38;1527498 said:


> Ringgold Fire Co., Pulaski, NY


It sure seems like every dept I look at, their stokes is in a different spot.


----------



## MikeRi24

Dan85;1466391 said:


> Snyder & Main-Transit


I was scrolling through kinda quick and I was like wait a minute I've seen that truck before haha I'm a member of Snyder

http://www.snyderfd.com/current-apparatus.htm heres some more pics of our rigs.


----------



## John Mac

I belong to my local volunteer depart and we are looking at a mini pumper to replace one of our old engines. We would use this for MVA, First truck out or engine for pond drafting. 

We are looking at a Ford 550 crew cab, 4x4 with a 1000 gal/min pump and 300 gal tank with foam. Jaws hooked up to 150' hose real on a pull out tray. Truck is easier to drive, maneuver etc than a large engine. Most of our calls are MVA, EMS.

Any one have something like this is in use that they can comment on? A lot like Ringgold's truck but would be an engine small tanker instead of a rescue.


----------



## Kwagman

jhall22guitar;1527696 said:


> I work for Stratton, I heard you guys have lost a truck once or twice in the past year? Any story behind it?


I'm not a member of SMVFCo, just stoped by to take some pics. However, I do know that they sold their utility truck (125U1 - the last truck pictured) and bought a Ford pick-up with cover. Its kept at their main station.

Picture of the truck: http://www.smvfco.com/news/fullstory/newsid/172759

Department Website: http://www.smvfco.com/news/index/layoutfile/home
Department Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stratton-Mountain-Volunteer-Fire-Co/184310854925697?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## jhall22guitar

Kwagman;1530057 said:


> I'm not a member of SMVFCo, just stoped by to take some pics. However, I do know that they sold their utility truck (125U1 - the last truck pictured) and bought a Ford pick-up with cover. Its kept at their main station.
> 
> Picture of the truck: http://www.smvfco.com/news/fullstory/newsid/172759
> 
> Department Website: http://www.smvfco.com/news/index/layoutfile/home
> Department Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stratton-Mountain-Volunteer-Fire-Co/184310854925697?ref=ts&fref=ts


Ok haha. I just started working for Stratton Mountain for the winter (I am attending college in Bennington). My boss told me that one day the fire fighters saw him and asked if he had seen their truck, they couldn't find it! :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

John Mac;1529655 said:


> I belong to my local volunteer depart and we are looking at a mini pumper to replace one of our old engines. We would use this for MVA, First truck out or engine for pond drafting.
> 
> We are looking at a Ford 550 crew cab, 4x4 with a 1000 gal/min pump and 300 gal tank with foam. Jaws hooked up to 150' hose real on a pull out tray. Truck is easier to drive, maneuver etc than a large engine. Most of our calls are MVA, EMS.
> 
> Any one have something like this is in use that they can comment on? A lot like Ringgold's truck but would be an engine small tanker instead of a rescue.


Custom Fire out of Wisconsin makes some really nice Quick attack trucks. We personally do not have one but a couple dept in the area do and they love them. http://www.customfire.com/details.php?id=228


----------



## ff1221

Our newest Pumper, another one coming shortly for our other station, have to see if I can find pics of the other trucks.


----------



## William B.

bump anyone?


----------



## plowingkid35

Heres the pumper for the next town over, just delivered last year. My dad is on the department for Dassel (this is their pumper) and I am a new member of Cokato Fire Department, hopefully get to fight fires with my dad someday, 4 generations of fire fighters ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## RJ lindblom

I am old school. I like the panel on the side. I love the old levers and all that. However the electronic governor makes it nice too. The above setup is pretty slick.


----------



## Ford-101

Im first asst. chief for our dept here is some pictures I have


----------



## Ford-101

few more pictures


----------



## Green Grass

plowingkid35;1632933 said:


> Heres the pumper for the next town over, just delivered last year. My dad is on the department for Dassel (this is their pumper) and I am a new member of Cokato Fire Department, hopefully get to fight fires with my dad someday, 4 generations of fire fighters ussmileyflagussmileyflag


all I can say is I am sorry.  especially since you have to deal with Jeff


----------



## plowingkid35

Green Grass;1633496 said:


> all I can say is I am sorry.  especially since you have to deal with Jeff


Haha yeah Jeff............... hes just Jeff no other way to describe him. Have to meet him to understand and if you never do, you arent missing out on anything.


----------



## Willman940

I think area has a guy on some department like that.


----------



## crazykyle24

Waiting on our new tanker but here are some of the current trucks to the dept i am a member of.









engine 3









engine 6









Forestry 1 (no longer in service)









Ladder 1









Utility 1


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Some from my dept.


----------



## William B.

Here is from a couple weeks ago. We were cleaning the station for our open house a couple days later. Still missing 2 tankers,another brush truck, the gator and our utility pickup.


----------



## mercer_me

This isn't a very good picture but, this truck used to belong to Rome, ME Fire Department. It was sold quite a few years back and the guy who bought it replaced the gas engine with a CAT diesel and put a plow and wing on it. It plowed roads for quite a few years and it still gets used some as a spare truck. I rode in this truck a few years back and it's in pretty rough shape.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mercer_me;1824180 said:


> This isn't a very good picture but, this truck used to belong to Rome, ME Fire Department. It was sold quite a few years back and the guy who bought it replaced the gas engine with a CAT diesel and put a plow and wing on it. It plowed roads for quite a few years and it still gets used some as a spare truck. I rode in this truck a few years back and it's in pretty rough shape.


I'd love to see the current pics too!


----------



## Mike_

Here's our rigs, we run a V-Plow on the Ford pickup.
http://www.lexingtonfire.net/Pages/Apparatus.aspx


----------



## mercer_me

SnowGuy73;1824184 said:


> I'd love to see the current pics too!


It's currently sitting in a local gravel pit. If I'm ever hauling out of that pit I'll take a picture of it.


----------



## Mike_

Got our Dept. pickup ready for the weekend snow.


----------



## snowfire1979

*Lutherville MD.*

Night time pic of Lutherville, Baltimore County. Engine.


----------



## Mike_

Here's our first out engine.


----------



## gallihersnow

Town of Cary, North Carolina (These photos aren't mine I just found them on Google).


----------



## gallihersnow

More Town of Cary Fire and Cary area EMS trucks. (again not my photos)


----------



## mercer_me

mercer_me;1824180 said:


> This isn't a very good picture but, this truck used to belong to Rome, ME Fire Department. It was sold quite a few years back and the guy who bought it replaced the gas engine with a CAT diesel and put a plow and wing on it. It plowed roads for quite a few years and it still gets used some as a spare truck. I rode in this truck a few years back and it's in pretty rough shape.





SnowGuy73;1824184 said:


> I'd love to see the current pics too!


The way it sits today.


----------

